# NYPD OIS Tase EDP Wielding Knife.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Count how many times you kept saying ok now, ok now! shoot! when you watch the video.





** (Disclaimer: This video content is intended for educational and informational purposes only) ** Queens Village, New York State - The NYPD is released body-worn camera footage from an officer-involved shooting that occurred on May 24, 2019 in the confines of the 105th Precinct. At approximately 10 pm, two uniformed police officers assigned to the 105th Precinct were in a marked police vehicle travelling west bound on Jamaica Avenue and approaching 212 Street when they observed a female standing in front of a carwash acting erratically. The officers turned left onto 212 Street and entered the carwash driveway when the female, 49-year-old Lydia Spicer, threw a glass bottle at the officers as they were exiting the vehicle. The officers exited their vehicle and observed Spicer with a knife in her hand. Both officers repeatedly ordered Spicer to drop the knife, at which time she advanced towards them with the knife still in her hand. One of the officers fired one round striking Spicer in the lower abdomen before she fled the scene. Two additional uniformed officers assigned to the 105th Precinct responded to the location and observed Spicer approximately one block from the incident location. The officers approached Spicer and observed her to still be in possession of the knife. One of the officers successfully deployed their Taser, striking Spicer while the other officer was able to place her into custody. EMS responded to the location and transported Spicer to an area hospital where she was treated for her gun shot wound and released into police custody. She was charged with two counts of attempted assault, two counts of attempted aggravated assault on a police officer, two counts of menacing a police officer and one count of criminal possession of a weapon. Donate to PoliceActivity: https://www.patreon.com/PoliceActivity Like us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PoliceActivity Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/Police_Activity Timestamps: 0:00 - Bodycam: Officer Thomas 2:59 - Bodycam: Officer Crowe 5:34 - Bodycam: Officer Nelson


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

You beat me to it, just watched it. Again.... wtf? How long are you going to wait to taze?!? Drop the knife. Nope? Zap. If that's not an acceptable escalation of force, time to get rid of the taser. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

This guy gets it. Be like him, or learn how to fight.





Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A quick and decisive action that ended right then and there.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

As much as I hate to quote Point Break (not true, I love it) 
"Fear causes hesitation, and hesitation causes your worst fears to come true". 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hush said:


> As much as I hate to quote Point Break (not true, I love it)
> "Fear causes hesitation, and hesitation causes your worst fears to come true".
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Which is EVERY Cop now...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hush said:


> You beat me to it, just watched it. Again.... wtf? How long are you going to wait to taze?!? Drop the knife. Nope? Zap. If that's not an acceptable escalation of force, time to get rid of the taser.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


She HAD been somewhat contained and there was little risk of hitting anyone in the background until she made it to the street when there were LOADS of people in the background. I've never been in the situation (THANK GOD) but I pray I'm quicker to end the situation sooner.


----------

